# DIY Garage System



## JimHTP (Nov 12, 2012)

So it occurred to me the other day that I have a car or two worth of spare equipment and a couple old computer towers, so I might have everything but plywood/mdf that i need to make a pretty awesome garage boom/box system.

I have:

pioneer deh-750mp with ip-bus 3.5 mm attachment for mp3, etc
mb quart 6.5 components
kicker 5.25 coax
several old stock coax and components
2 kenwood 10inch subs

and at least two old computer towers I could rob the power supplies from. 

I was thinking of putting a set of coax or components on two channels of the pioneer and bridging the other two to one sub. Help me see if I am missing anything here?

I should also have a few cooling fans available and might use one or a couple to try and keep the HU cool with a 2 ohm load. 

If it blows up the cd unit is broken anyway and I have a spare dual cd player i could use.

If it doesn't like 2 ohms I have spare amp or could craigslist a cheap one, plus rob/buy another power supply.

Other than probably needing some sort of LPF for the subs I think I should have everything I need here.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I did the same kind of thing one day. Built a 5 sided box (rear panel is open), used some JBL GTO 5.25 components, JBL LC 2channel, Kenwood 4 volt deck. I installed some terminal cups on the side connected to the IC amp for testing speakers. I got the power supply for $3 and I can pretty much crank it up with no issues, running 2 ohm stereo.

It sounds better than an undeadened, unsealed door all day long

Seems like you'll need several power supplies, or one big ass one.


----------



## JimHTP (Nov 12, 2012)

I think both of the power supplies I have available are 400+watt so at most two and then I imagine only if I need to run the amp too.
I suppose I could buy a cheap subwoofer from parts express that would play better with the low power levels of the HU too


----------

